# Long term effects of using Gaviscon



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I have been using Gaviscon for a long time. Lately though I have had to use it once or twice a week. I am wondering if taking this as long as I have had to will cause any other medical problems for me. I emailed the makers of Gaviscon asking them, only to be told that I need to ask my doctor. Which I am not going back to the doctor just to ask this question right now. So I thought I would ask and see if anyone on her knows. Thanks


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

My mom used Gaviscon for many years and seemed to have no ill effects. Here's a link for you that might be helpful:http://www.remedyfind.com/treatments/14/2146/I tried to copy and paste this in, but wasn't able to, but if you type in the website yourself, maybe you can get to it.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

HiI have used Gaviscon for years and it is not absorbed into the bloodsteam so it goes right through and then after a few hours you need some more. I have never heard of any harmful effects, it is even advertised on TV and they are quite strict about the truth in medicine ads in my country.


----------

